# Peavey 6505+ combo vs. head



## Gunslinger (Aug 12, 2010)

So I might be getting a 6505+ combo (idk if its the 2x12 or 112), but don't know if I should wait and get the head version instead.

I know the combo has 2 less power tubes and less wattage, but want to know what people think.
Is there a difference?

I want to run the combo into my Basson B412 cab.

Please help!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 12, 2010)

Unless you plan on playing clean parts and drown out the rest of the band at full volume 60 tube watts will be perfectly fine, especially if you're going to be running it through a 4x12 extension cabinet. Remember wattage is headroom, not volume.

Though, if you want the head, and it's a money issue, why not just pick up a used 5150II?


----------



## drenzium (Aug 12, 2010)

if you are going to be running the combo into a cab, i'd say the extra weight and size of the combo would be an inconvenience for internal speakers that aren't being used, so i would say just go for the head


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 12, 2010)

drenzium said:


> if you are going to be running the combo into a cab, i'd say the extra weight and size of the combo would be an inconvenience for internal speakers that aren't being used, so i would say just go for the head



So you're saying the internal speakers of the combo would be "inconvenienced"?

I'm pretty sure the speaker of the combo becomes inactive once the external speaker jack is plugged in.



I was wondering if there's any difference between the combo and head in regards to tone or sound in general?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 12, 2010)

Gunslinger said:


> So you're saying the internal speakers of the combo would be "inconvenienced"?
> 
> I'm pretty sure the speaker of the combo becomes inactive once the external speaker jack is plugged in.
> 
> ...



What Drenzium is saying is that it's going to inconvenience _you_ to carry around a HEAVY combo if you're not going to even use the combo's speakers. Those 6505 combos are very heavy, don't let the one or two speaker compliment fool you. 

As for tone, they slightly different wiring of the combos will sound different than their head unit counterparts, but they're still 5150/6505s at heart.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 12, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> What Drenzium is saying is that it's going to inconvenience _you_ to carry around a HEAVY combo if you're not going to even use the combo's speakers. Those 6505 combos are very heavy, don't let the one or two speaker compliment fool you.
> 
> As for tone, they slightly different wiring of the combos will sound different than their head unit counterparts, but they're still 5150/6505s at heart.



^ Take Max's advice, he speaks the truth.
I owned the 6505 and the 6505+ combos and they're both heavy as fuck.
So if you don't need the speakers in the combo, do your back a favor and go with the head.


----------



## xCaptainx (Aug 12, 2010)

I've had two 5150 combos and 4 5150 heads in my time and yup, I'd much prefer to have the head + 4x12 or 2x12. The combo is VERY heavy and only had a handle on the top of the amp (seriously it needs side handles!) it's VERY heavy and a total pain to transport around (that's why I had two at one point, one for practise room and one for home)


----------



## budda (Aug 12, 2010)

For the record, the combo is literally the head on a 212 cabinet, if you're going the 212 route. The 112 will be lighter, the 212 is 95lbs IIRC.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 12, 2010)

budda said:


> For the record, the combo is literally the head on a 212 cabinet, if you're going the 212 route.



Not entirely true

The 5150 combo has the following differences:

The 5150 combo is a little like the 5150, a little like the 5150I, and it has a few features of it's own thrown in there

Lead channel more like the 5150II lead channel than the 5150 head

Smaller output transformer saturates easier - gets muddy

2x12 instead of a 4x12

Biased warmer (different bias circuit)

Lead channel has a little less gain

60 watts instead of 120

Combo has reverb

Voiced darker


----------



## Jamie (Mar 29, 2012)

I think the combos sound a lot better than the heads. Great clean, Epic crunch, useless reverb. I owned the script and block heads. No contest. I hated moving it, so I sawed one of my combos off into a head. 
They even clean up perfectly with a volume knob, which is rare in that sort of gain structure. The reverb sucks, but it'll break soon enough. That's the only flaw. That and the weight.
I've owned some much pricier rides, but the 5150 2x12 owns.


----------



## asilayamazing (Mar 29, 2012)

im gonna get the 6505+ combo and saw it off into a head as well the price difference between the 112 an 212 is crazy and the best explanation i found was 112=china where valvekings made 212 usa but i heard others say they have a "usa" 112 and i dont think anyone mentioned this this but the 112 has 2 channels seperate eqs the 212 DOES NOT so if you want decent cleans get the 112 thats what im thinking the 212 having to try an change the eq to add a chorus or for less gain would suck *** i dont know if the head has seperate eqs for each channel or not but ive seen some badass 6505+'s chopped into custom heads. i was also going to look into maybe having an amp tech correct the few differences between the combo an the head maybe he can voice it like the head, maybe even add a switchable circuit to run with 4 power tubes.(maybe not)

EDIT: the 112 has a direct out speaker/mic sim of it being mic'd with a sm57 the audio doesnt sound to bad either, the 212 DOES NOT.

EDIT: 2 112 68lbs 212 98lbs not too mention half a grand for less features....


----------



## fassaction (Apr 5, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> What Drenzium is saying is that it's going to inconvenience _you_ to carry around a HEAVY combo if you're not going to even use the combo's speakers. Those 6505 combos are very heavy, don't let the one or two speaker compliment fool you.
> 
> As for tone, they slightly different wiring of the combos will sound different than their head unit counterparts, but they're still 5150/6505s at heart.



good lord, is that ever true.

I got a combo amp thinking "oh this will be WAY more convenient! It will be much easier to transport, carry around"

Bullshit....I actually threw my back out one time carrying that 90 lb monster down some stairs.


----------



## asilayamazing (Apr 5, 2012)

fassaction said:


> good lord, is that ever true.
> 
> I got a combo amp thinking "oh this will be WAY more convenient! It will be much easier to transport, carry around"
> 
> Bullshit....I actually threw my back out one time carrying that 90 lb monster down some stairs.


 brutal!


----------



## 7stringDemon (Apr 5, 2012)

5150II = 6505+.

Get a used 5150II. It's cheaper, may sound better and is way more convenient.

And more watts


----------



## cyb (Apr 5, 2012)

I wish I would've bought a used 6505+ head instead of the 112 combo, but that's mostly because I found a recto 2x12 cab on CL really cheap and the combo sounds so good through it and lugging that plus the cab around is a huge pain in my assholes.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Apr 6, 2012)

cyb said:


> I wish I would've bought a used 6505+ head instead of the 112 combo, but that's mostly because I found a recto 2x12 cab on CL really cheap and the combo sounds so good through it and lugging that plus the cab around is a huge pain in my assholes.


 
Convert it into a head then. It's REALLY easy.


----------



## Kwirk (Apr 7, 2012)

I'd avoid the 1x12 combo. It sounds different than the head versions, is made of cheaper parts, etc. 

Also, I'm glad my Mark IV has wheels. 85 pounds for a 1x12.


----------



## Hyacinth (May 9, 2012)

I'm also considering buying a 112 combo and making it into a head. How does the 112 compare to the head?


----------



## beneharris (May 9, 2012)

here is a video between the two. he probably has the stock tubes in the 1x12. when i switched mine to nicer tubes, a lot of that fizz you hear in the video went away.




and here is a comparison wit the 2x12 combo


----------



## USMarine75 (May 9, 2012)

112 is chinese made not made in Meridien MS like all other Peavey amps. The stock speakers in combos are Sheffield paper cone crap speakers and must be changed out (they sound like piss).

If money isn't the major issue I would go:

5150-III 50w ($999) by far the best
5150-II head or 6505+(exact same)
5150-I or 6505 (exact same)
5150-II 212 combo

[FWIW Down the road you can also get all of these aftermarket modded to get rid of some of the hiss/fizz and tighter the amp up a little bit (from $200-1000)]


----------



## CTID (May 10, 2012)

All I know about the 2x12 combo is that a local band uses one and it's either not as good as the head by a longshot or their guitarist is just garbage at EQing because that thing was all bass and no gain, mids, or treble.


----------



## 3074326 (May 10, 2012)

CTID said:


> All I know about the 2x12 combo is that a local band uses one and it's either not as good as the head by a longshot or their guitarist is just garbage at EQing because that thing was all bass and no gain, mids, or treble.



If he doesn't have any gain on the 2x12 combo, he's beyond garbage at EQing. There aren't words for describing how bad someone would have to be to not have any gain on a 6505 2x12. Mids and treble aren't hard to dial in on that amp, either. 

The 2x12 sounds killer. It's just heavier than three pregnant whales. I will never own that combo for that reason alone. It's unreasonable.


----------



## asilayamazing (May 10, 2012)

3074326 said:


> If he doesn't have any gain on the 2x12 combo, he's beyond garbage at EQing. There aren't words for describing how bad someone would have to be to not have any gain on a 6505 2x12. Mids and treble aren't hard to dial in on that amp, either.
> 
> The 2x12 sounds killer. It's just heavier than three pregnant whales. I will never own that combo for that reason alone. It's unreasonable.


----------



## CTID (May 10, 2012)

3074326 said:


> If he doesn't have any gain on the 2x12 combo, he's beyond garbage at EQing. There aren't words for describing how bad someone would have to be to not have any gain on a 6505 2x12. Mids and treble aren't hard to dial in on that amp, either.
> 
> The 2x12 sounds killer. It's just heavier than three pregnant whales. I will never own that combo for that reason alone. It's unreasonable.



That's what I figured. My solid state Kustom head sounded tons better and cut better. And my other guitarist runs a Peavey Valveking which did the same. When we watched them play we just stared in horror at how bad it sounded.


----------



## goodtimes (May 10, 2012)

if moneys the issue you could get the 112 and do a head conversion. its not as good as the head but for half the price its pretty damn good for anything highgain. if moneys not an issue the 5150III mini head looks pretty sweet. haven't played one yet but it seems pretty cool. 
i've got a 112 and i love the shit out of it, even it weighs a ton


----------

